# Hercules brand braided line



## gnappi (Nov 30, 2018)

After losing several large fish (and lures to snags) with Hybrid mono/fluoro line due to line breakage and a couple of improved clinch knot slippage I was faced with either going back to straight mono (on which I have never had a knot slip) or finding something new. I wound up trying out the black "Hercules" brand 4 strand 20 pound braid. 

I'm "value conscious" and price was a major deciding factor and Hercules is a lot less expensive than other major brands, and there's no price uplift / penalty for odd colors like the multi-color line if you're the flamboyant type. 

Anyway, this stuff rocks. I've had to pull on fish (and lures out of trees) without breakage or knot slippage I never dreamed I could with hybrid line. AT $19 (delivered) for 1000 meters it's a bargain, but so far I've only seen it available online at Amazon, Ebay, and direct from Hercules. 

Regarding online "reviews" 

At Amazon it got generally very good reviews. I like to use reviews as a weighing factor but sometimes you have to wonder what if any weight should be given to some negative comments.

Of the three worst reviews, one fellow fisherman gave it poor marks because he did not like the smell, another said the breaking strength was right, BUT it was more easily cut than other brands, and yet another crabbed that the color faded. 

*REALLY???* I mean are these fishermen or old ladies knitting? These comments are what makes someone happy with a product? 

I bet the fellow that did not like the smell dunked his lures in garlic (my line does not smell), the too easily cut guy likely had a new nail clipper and the color fade guy was just a curmudgeon and was looking for something negative to say. 

When I read stuff like this with such trivial issues and comments unrelated to the *actual USE* of a product I disregard them and go with the majority of comments, I hope you folks do too. Give it a try, I think you will find like me it's a line worth trying and switching over to.


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 30, 2018)

You may have been experiencing the line chafing in the knot and breaking due to the fluorocarbon. Took me a while using it before I found out you need to wet the knot with saliva before you pull it tight or it will cut itself as you cinch it down.


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm sticking with monofilament. I am used to it. I am comfortable with how it acts when it comes to knots, chaffing, stretch, and general usage. Mono is also is usually less expensive, though I've got to admit $19 for a 1,000m spool is pretty darn good price. 

Further confirmation of my dinosaur status. <sigh>

PS: Gnappi, I like the reviews that go something like: "I haven't used it yet, but liked what I saw when I opened the box: 5 stars".


----------



## gnappi (Nov 30, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> I'm sticking with monofilament. I am used to it. I am comfortable with how it acts when it comes to knots, chaffing, stretch, and general usage. Mono is also is usually less expensive, though I've got to admit $19 for a 1,000m spool is pretty darn good price.
> 
> Further confirmation of my dinosaur status. <sigh>
> 
> PS: Gnappi, I like the reviews that go something like: "I haven't used it yet, but liked what I saw when I opened the box: 5 stars".



Those reviews go in the toilet of my mind immediately. As far as the hybrid line is concerned, I was wetting the knot area with saliva and still having the occasional problem so the braid is a welcome defense. 

The Hercules braid in black casts beautifully and it's darn near impossible to see in the water. I grew up using mono and after 60 odd years of using it I can say that this braid is for sure a better mousetrap. I've done things with it I'd never dream of doing with mono.


----------



## TheLastCall (Nov 30, 2018)

I use a similar type, from Amazon on my surf rod. 

The colour does fade, some of it came off on my reel. Never had a issues with strength, I cast 2-6 or weights. Line diameter is thicker than more expensive 8 stand braid, thinner than mono. Never noticed any major frays, only where I cut the line. No issues with knot retention. Casting distance is probably less but for my use it’s not noticeable.

I’ll be buying it again, can’t beat the price. Might try it on my bass rods next year, maybe even on the trout rods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Nov 30, 2018)

TheLastCall said:


> I use a similar type, from Amazon on my surf rod.
> 
> The colour does fade, some of it came off on my reel. Never had a issues with strength, I cast 2-6 or weights. Line diameter is thicker than more expensive 8 stand braid, thinner than mono. Never noticed any major frays, only where I cut the line. No issues with knot retention. Casting distance is probably less but for my use it’s not noticeable.
> 
> I’ll be buying it again, can’t beat the price. Might try it on my bass rods next year, maybe even on the trout rods.



I looked at the 8 strand and yes it's a bit thinner, but my casting distances are generally no more than 80'. Also the cognoscenti on the web had no issues with the 4 strand in general and I really had no need to spend nearly double the buckazoids on 8 strand line. 

I ordered a spool of green today to spool up my two spare rods.


----------



## onthewater102 (Dec 2, 2018)

The other nice thing about braid is when you're using the thin diameters (20lb/ 30lb break strength equivalent diameter to to 6lb / 8lb mono) they tend to cut through the weeds rather than cause the weeds to pile up on the line.

Only reason I see for the super heavy braids (65lb break strength) is for casting super heavy lures (a-rigs, bitlg swimbaits etc.) so your knots don't break if you backlash. Guys that throw those heavy ropes into heavy cover are just setting themselves up to have a mass of junk on the line that will serve to help the fish shake itself off.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Dec 30, 2018)

I have tried using braided line. Used Seaguar and Spyderwire. I didn't like them so I went back to mono. For the amount of catching I do mono works fine for me.


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2018)

What is the max size braid you guys recommend for a dedicated Jig flipping/pitching rod? Mostly pads, in between thick mats, and the occasional down tree/structure? I'm putting it on a Revo Rocket reel.


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2018)

Ok I couldn’t resist. I had a $15 off coupon on eBay and ended up buying 50lb Daiwa JBraid 8 for $4.88 delivered.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnappi (Jan 14, 2019)

Jim said:


> Ok I couldn’t resist. I had a $15 off coupon on eBay and ended up buying 50lb Daiwa JBraid 8 for $4.88 delivered.



Fifty pound? as in 50, or Five zero? Are you trying to pull fur seals out of the water? What the heck are you fishing for?


----------



## onthewater102 (Jan 14, 2019)

Overkill is under-rated?


----------



## gnappi (Feb 28, 2019)

Update. 

Well this is my second season with Hercules line, and I'm still delighted with it. So far not one lost fish and that's a good thing.


----------



## LDUBS (Feb 28, 2019)

I have finally entered the 21st century. Not long ago I added some flour leaders to my mono lines. 

Still don't have braid on anything. Tiny steps, tiny steps. . . . . :LOL2:


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 28, 2019)

Been looking into the engineering behind a lot of this equipment we all use seeing as most of it is sourced from China and I'm not the type to put trust in anyone that's trying to make money off me (ie major brands). 

As it pertains to this thread I've found braid to be interesting. While there are different weaving options in the lines (4 carrier, 8 carrier) these features are well described on the packaging. What you don't see is that within the two primary types of synthetic fibers used (dynema and spectra - both variants of HMPE) the premium lines are supposedly made from strands comprised of larger fibers whereas your cheaper alternatives are made of the shorter fibers and therefore have better long-term durability. Other materials make their way into lines, like Suffix using GORE in their 832, while others alter the process for making the line and all seem to have some sort of variation in color additive - but most are made of the same basic material.

I too have dabbled with off-brand braids, using LUNKER brand line on the reels I re-spooled last year alongside reels that still carried PowerPro and I didn't see any difference in casting performance or backlashes. I certainly never had a break-off which is always my primary concern. Time will tell on the color retention, but that's really the least of my worries as I use either fluoro or mono leaders in pretty much every application.


----------

